# Neuer Multigunktionsdrucker win 7 zieckt rum



## ratatoeskr (2. September 2012)

Hiho 
habe ein nerviges Problem mit meinem neuen Multifunktionsdrucker *Canon Pixma MX375*.

Zum Vorgang (Reihenfolge):
- Alter Druckertreiber deintalliert
- TreiberCD vom Hersteller eingelegt und nach Anweisung inkl. Treiber alles installiert.
- Drucker überall richtig eingetragen und erkannt worden (Gerätemanager usw.)
- Aber *er druckt nicht*.

Fehlermeldung: *Der Drucker führt einen anderen Vorgang aus!*

Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter, habe bereits mehrfach versucht Treiber neu zu installieren (aktualisiert), nochmal alles neu installiert usw. 
aber bisher ohne Erfolg. immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung .
Hat es vielleicht etwas mit der Schnittstelle zu tun?. habe zwar auch versucht den Drucker über einen externen USB Hub anzuschliessen, aber auch ohne Erfolg.

Betriebssystem Windoof 7 32 Bit

Bitte um Hilfe, ich dreh sonst noch durch hier .

*winkt*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. September 2012)

Hat der Drucker auch eine andere Anschlussmöglichkeit um ihn mit dem PC zu verbinden ?
Wenn ja, versuche es mal.
Den aktuellsten Treiber installiert von der Canon Homepage ?


----------

